# Sonlight vs Veritas Curriculum



## tfelice (Jul 9, 2009)

We are first time homeschoolers, starting this year. Our daughter will be in the seventh grade. We have made decisions on math, science and language curriculum, but have been debating between Sonlight and Veritas for our History/English/Bible.

I like the approach that both have with incorporating several disciplines into one product and wanted to see if anyone has used either or both at this middle school level and what their opinions might be.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2009)

We use (primarily) Sonlight & like it alot. With our oldest we tried this Tree of Life School and Book Service last year.

We liked it & she did well. But we are back to Sonlight.


----------



## tfelice (Jul 10, 2009)

Kevin

How old are your kids? I have read elsewhere on the board that people are pleased with Sonlight and it looks good, though not distinctly Reformed like Veritas.

My biggest concern with the Veritas is that it will be a little too intense for my 7th grader considering she is coming from traditional schooling. The subject matter in the Omnibus I looks amazing, but I have a hard time envisioning my daughter reading "The Codes of Hammurabi and Moses" at this early stage.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 23, 2009)

You might want to check out History Alive! by Diana Waring. It wasn't available when we were homeschooling, but I've heard many positive reviews from both parents and children.


----------

